# Talk to me!



## p1ngpong (Jun 11, 2011)

Hello tempers

Some of you may not be aware but GBAtemp has its own official IRC chat server and official channel #gbatemp.net

Lately activity there has been sparse, and we would love to see more people come on to talk and take part on the chat! Coming onto IRC is far easier than you think, GBAtemp has its own inbuilt Java client that lets you connect directly to the official channel with zero configuration needed!

Feeling more adventurous and want to use a dedicated client to connect, but don't know how to configure it? Then use Antoligy's fine irc guide, which guides you through the set up process step by step, as well as providing a n00b friendly tutorial to common IRC terms and etiquette. 

So if you want to talk to the likes of Costello, Vulpes Abnocto, FAST6191, Minox_IX and other fine staff and members live please feel free to join us!

EDIT: For those using the java irc client please remember that your browser and firewall will try and block the connection, when you see this screen:





Select "*no*"

And when prompted by your firewall:





Select "*Unblock*"


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 11, 2011)

It took me a really long time, well, 10 minutes, to figure out how to have two servers with two separate chats open before on mIRC. I guess I'll have to figure it out again.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 11, 2011)

oh, i get the error 
Startup Error : java.lang.Error: Unable to load interface pixx: java.lang.SecurityException: trusted loader attempted to l...

that's all i can see? i have latest java version installed, google chrome, and i said yes to the pop up window.


----------



## Shiro09 (Jun 11, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> oh, i get the error
> Startup Error : java.lang.Error: Unable to load interface pixx: java.lang.SecurityException: trusted loader attempted to l...
> 
> that's all i can see? i have latest java version installed, google chrome, and i said yes to the pop up window.


I have that too.
*Fixed


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 11, 2011)

Using an actual IRC client, I'm connected fine.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 11, 2011)

6Toushiro9 said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how?


----------



## Shiro09 (Jun 11, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> 6Toushiro9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When it asks do you want to block (recommended) you click no.


I'm on but how do I go on a channel?


----------



## s4mid4re (Jun 11, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> 6Toushiro9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


put #gbatemp.net on wherever you join a channel. I haven't used the web-based one, so I don't really know where it is. sorry.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 11, 2011)

6Toushiro9 said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Use the command "/join #gbatemp.net" without the "" in your status box.

I asked Costello to check out the error the Java client is having.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 11, 2011)

6Toushiro9 said:
			
		

> When it asks do you want to block (recommended) you click no.
> 
> 
> I'm on but how do I go on a channel?


i'm ashamed... i didn't read it properly... it's fixed now.... stupid me...


----------



## Shiro09 (Jun 11, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> [16:59] -irc2.gbatemp.net- *** Looking up your hostname...
> [16:59] -irc2.gbatemp.net- *** Found your hostname (cached)
> [16:59] Not on a channel
> [16:59] Not on a channel
> ...


After I typed the /join thing, I typed and it said "Not on a channel"


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 11, 2011)

6Toushiro9 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I cant see you on the inbound or outbound connections on the server, more than likely you didn't select to unblock the connection as others have said above.


----------



## Shiro09 (Jun 11, 2011)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> 6Toushiro9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xD Im the one who said that. Ill try tommorow and see if it works


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 11, 2011)

Ah shit. you mean I've gotta log into IRC more often?

Okay. Fair enough.
I'd like to get to know our newer members,


----------



## tj_cool (Jun 11, 2011)

You can also use mibbit (http://chat.mibbit.com)

Just select GBAtemp from the dropdown, enter a nick and channel (like #GBAtemp.net, with preceding #) and press Connect.

You can create a mibbit account to make it auto-connect.



			
				Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> It took me a really long time, well, 10 minutes, to figure out how to have two servers with two separate chats open before on mIRC. I guess I'll have to figure it out again.


/server -m 
(or enable "open in new window" on the connect screen)


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 11, 2011)

I prefer KVIrc.

Anyways, nice notification/post/bulletin thing.


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 12, 2011)

i got banned lol


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 14, 2011)

NO ;O;


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jun 14, 2011)

Sorry, I don't talk to strangers.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 14, 2011)

I didn't want to talk to you guys anyways! 


;O;


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 15, 2011)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> I didn't want to talk to you guys anyways!
> 
> 
> ;O;




Gawshhhhhh, fiiiiiiiiiiiiiine.

;O;


----------



## Wabsta (Jun 16, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> I prefer KVIrc.
> 
> Anyways, nice notification/post/bulletin thing.


Lol, you gotta tell that to Antoligy, that you prefer KVIrc.

Im using it too though


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 16, 2011)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> I didn't want to talk to you guys anyways!
> 
> 
> ;O;


Boo... -_-


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 16, 2011)

Honestly hope nobody joins that IRC. The people there are so rude.


----------



## WioWao (Jun 16, 2011)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Honestly hope nobody joins that IRC. The people there are so rude.


Agreed. Last time i joined i got banned for simply having an opinion which was then converted to an "attitude" and used as ban reason. I don't even know how i got involved in something with opinions when what i came for in the first place was some technical advice. Therefore i got interested in this thread when it mentioned FAST6191 as he seems to be pretty wise, but then i saw the thread was in "General Off-Topic" and then i saw it was written by p1ngpong. Im sorry if i got it wrong, but from what i have seen so far he is one of these socalled "trolls" or similar to one at least which leads me to belive that this thread is about recruiting more people to go "lol" on IRC when someone uses a familiar knowyourmeme quote.

So sorry if i got it all wrong, i'm just going to be really disappointed if the treatment will be the same once i join again to discuss somewhat useful/serious matters.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 16, 2011)

WioWao said:
			
		

> Brian117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You kind of got it wrong yes, but not completely.

p1ngpong was a former troll indeed, years ago that is. But that was a long long time ago.

Since then I have been:

-GBAtemp irc staff
-Then promoted to a moderator 
-Then promoted to a global moderator (now retired as of a month ago, *not* demoted as some like to believe, and moved to the regular members group instead of former staff by my own request)

Currently the only official position I hold is that of a GBAtemp irc server admin, as well as being an operator in the official channel. So I am more than qualified to make this thread. 

I don't know the circumstances behind your ban, but admittedly irc was troubled in the past. Things are better now, we like to keep a balance of silliness as well as more serious discussions. Complete 4chan retards are not welcome on our channel though, that much is certain. So feel free to join, people don't get banned for having an opinion, they usually get banned for how they wish to argue it, if they are belligerent about it or so on.

Brian was trolling by the way.


----------



## Ikki (Jun 16, 2011)

Hello p1ngy pongy


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 16, 2011)

I go there sometimes, but nothing ever happens so I quit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 16, 2011)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> You kind of got it wrong yes, but not completely.
> 
> p1ngpong was a former troll indeed, years ago that is. But that was a long long time ago.
> 
> ...




I confirm that every word of this is the truth.
We trust p1ngpong, and are very happy with his work toward improving GBAtemp.net .


----------



## AshuraZro (Jun 16, 2011)

This IRC intrigues me... please go on.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 16, 2011)

I've joined the IRC multiple times before, but it doesn't seem very lively despite the number of people online...


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 16, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> I go there sometimes, but nothing ever happens so I quit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which is why we are trying to promote it to get it to be more active.


----------



## Costello (Jun 17, 2011)

of course if you don't stick around and don't contribute, it won't get very lively 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (blake)


----------



## Brian117 (Jun 17, 2011)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Brian was trolling by the way.



Lies, (and possibly) slander is all I have to say to that quote.....

EDIT: Oh and...

;O;


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 17, 2011)

I used to go there daily. Last time I checked, many of the people who kept the chat interesting were gone.
I would still recommend checking it out though.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 17, 2011)

Costello said:
			
		

> of course if you don't stick around and don't contribute, it won't get very lively
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright, this weekend I am gonna flood the channel!
If I get banned, your gonna un-ban me, right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## l13f4k3 (Jun 21, 2011)

can I use the chat on mac OS?


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 22, 2011)

as long as you have java


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 25, 2011)

I would join but every time I do I get insta-glined. So... screw you p1ngpong


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 25, 2011)

sorrycostello said:
			
		

> I would join but every time I do I get insta-glined. So... screw you p1ngpong



what did you do to costello?


----------



## Dter ic (Jun 25, 2011)

sorrycostello said:
			
		

> I would join but every time I do I get insta-glined. So... screw you p1ngpong



try mibbit


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 25, 2011)

Sorrycostello is Jdbye. Former irc staff who flooded irc with a botnet at one point.

That's why we gline him the instant we see him.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi p1ngy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 talk to me!


----------



## Tux' (Jun 27, 2011)

Maybe I should start joining and talking again more often? P1ng do you miss me at all? Probably not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anyways each time I join it's completely dead... But I guess it is 3AM where I live and I'm assuming everyone is relatively close with timezones...


----------



## Lights (Jun 29, 2011)

I don't exactly think the guide was necessary but I'm going to try the chat room now and I'll see if I might go in, I'm not exactly a chat room type of person. I like forums better, it's like email


----------



## Livin in a box (Jul 13, 2011)

Go on gbatemp.ta, it's (nearly) always active.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jul 13, 2011)

Ok going to go to gbatemp.ta


----------



## Shockwind (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm also going to gbatemp.ta.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 16, 2011)

Me too!


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 16, 2011)

Not me.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm content in the staff channel.

Oh, wait, you can't get in.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 23, 2011)

one day.... i will...one day... i will...


----------

